# Sprechen Sie Deutsch?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Gorgeous bike, looks like it's in great condition. I'm in no way associated with the bike (heck I don't even speak the language), but I enjoy looking at what the other eBay's out there have to offer.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Telekom-Eddy-Mer...60QQihZ005QQcategoryZ9194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JasonF (Apr 5, 2005)

I bought a De Rosa Giro off of Ebay Germany. I contacted the seller in broken German, who fortunately spoke fluent English. The transaction was flawless. Unfortunately, I believe the seller of this Merckx has specified local pickup only. All in all, there are some good deals on frames from the German Ebay site.


----------

